# is this normal?



## silver-ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

i previously has 3 mice, who have all gone now so recently i obtained a new mouse from at pet shop. tonight i noticed he pooed and then picked it up and ate it, is this normal? i never noticed any of my other mice do it


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, perfectly normal :lol: I don't know how often they do it, but they do it to make extra sure they get the nutritions out of their food. Also, they're not the only animals that do that. Some more than others.


----------



## silver-ranch (Aug 23, 2011)

yeah ive heard of alot of animals doing it but having not seen my others do it b4 i thought i'd make sure, thanks alot

maybe its because he didnt get alot of food at all at the pet shop i got him from as he was being bullied by the others and practically living on top of the water bottle to stay out of the way so maybe he picked up that habit there, he doesnt seem 2 no wot to do with most of his food to be honest but i gave him sum of that egg food u give to birds and he ate the lot


----------

